# RX460 896->1024SP mod and the effect of ASIC quality



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2018)

I am sure most of you have seen the news in the past about BIOS modding your 460 essentially into a 560. I got a hold of one inexpensively local and have done that along with modifications to the memory strap to show how much more performance you can get out of the cards.

I already have a pair of Asus RX560 2GB cards to compare in this mix as well. 

So this is the stock MSI RX 460 2GB OC it does 230KH/s with the OEM BIOS power draw was around 52W on GPUz expect 10/20% more at the connector/wall







After BIOS mod to 1024SP and running a modified memory strap at 2000mhz we are left with 315KH/s. Power draw was around 48W average on GPUz, that is a ~37% performance gain for 5 minutes of modifications.






So at this moment most people would be happy. I am not, it will not maintain 1106mhz (that is underclocked from the stock 1210 which the stock BIOS could not maintain either). I already have two Asus 560 O2G cards that handle these exact BIOS settings and pull off 350KH/s. So upon researching it I look into ASIC qualities and low and behold the MSI card is awful.






55.7% The card was manufactured in 09/2016 so it is not a terribly old version of the card. The two Asus cards being 560's and very recently purchased I would assume are much newer build dates, both cards are within 50 serial numbers of each other.











ASIC quality is quite a bit higher though. We are looking at 67.2% and 74.2%. Now what does that equate to?






350KH/s per card or another 11% more performance per card. To get the MSI up to that level it took another 10W under load. Considering I was going to be running these all on molex based risers this is a bit too much power to draw in my opinion from a molex adapter. 

Average power consumption for all cards for testing in this was limited to 48W, by the BIOS. This led to a stable clock speed of 1106 @.91v for the Asus cards and power consumption average of 47.4W for the card with 67.2% ASIC and 44.2W for the 74.2% ASIC card. To get the MSI up to 1106mhz core stable required 60W average or  ~36% more power than the Asus card...


----------

